

Steve Jobs & Farhad Manjoo are wrong: Dropbox can do what Apple can never do - jakek
http://garry.posterous.com/steve-jobs-and-farhad-manjoo-are-wrong-dropbo

======
weff
This thing that works really well doesn't.

